# Zero turn mowers



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I understand Kubota introduced a "Zero Turn" diesel powered lineup. Anyone have any info on this?
:clap:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Argee*

Here is a link for them.
Jody
http://www.kubota.com/KubotaZD/ZdPro/Index.cfm


----------



## rod (Nov 22, 2003)

My wife likes her Zd21 
she said, "I'll never go back to a steering wheel"
didn't buy the hopper because of the price
just uses the mulching kit
cut her mowing time in 1/4 compared to a regular 38" mower 
uses about a gal per hr 
rod

edit, i was just corrected  20 hrs/12galions


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You better believe it if you alot of grass a ZTR is the way to go. I'm still amaze how fast they are and so quick to trim with.outta here I'm glad your wife likes it the one i try i fell in love with but the wife said it was to much and she likes the tractor looks better. So who am i to say different she wanted to buy me a new tractor:hello: And rod welcome to tractorforum don't be a stranger and enjoy look forward to your post and comments.:friends: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd agree that it's the way to go for cutting around obstacles. I can't see how it would speed up mowing time on flat, nothing but grass areas. Or am I missing something?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*They are fast*

They are fast speed wise about twice as fast as an LT.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: They are fast*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *They are fast speed wise about twice as fast as an LT.
> Jody *


Do the mower decks spin faster? You can only go so fast before the quality of the cut is going to suffer.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: They are fast*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Do the mower decks spin faster? You can only go so fast before the quality of the cut is going to suffer. *



I don't think they spin faster because the government has a set standard on how fast a blade can spin. But they have big HP motor so they don't bogg down which in turn lets you mow faster.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: They are fast*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> 
> *I don't think they spin faster because the government has a set standard on how fast a blade can spin. But they have big HP motor so they don't bogg down which in turn lets you mow faster.
> Jody *


OK, if they don't spin any faster, how can they outperform a LT or GT? I have a 25 HP tractor w/ a 48" deck. It is a 6 speed, I have tried to mow in 5th gear and it is way to fast for a quality cut. I can't see how a ZT mower is going to decrease the mowing time, except for its maneuverability around obstacles. That's where it would outperform a lawn or garden tractor.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I dont know*

I'm not an engineer but watching the Commercial lawn people that cut the grass across the street from me they cut the grass twice as fast if not 3 times as fast as i can. And the grass looks great and there mowers don't bogg down. I only wish my LT would go as fast as they cut the grass.:driving: As where my LT the top speed is like 5mph the ZTR can go as fast as 15mph. If you ever have the chance to play with one you will see how well they cut at high speed and how much fun they are.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: I dont know*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> * As where my LT the top speed is like 5mph the ZTR can go as fast as 15mph. *


Then they must have one hell of a high quality mower deck that allows them to cut at that speed.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I haven't looked at ZTR's but my brother in law bought one last spring. It is a "Grazer" and is extremely well built. I'd call it commercial grade. The deck is HEAVY duty and it cuts very well. It has hydrostatic motors to each drive wheel. I don't know how fast it goes but I garuantee he can mow his LARGE yard in less than half the time than his LT. In fact he gave the LT to his daughter.


----------

